# Aquascaping ideas



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm building a clown loach tank. It's 165g, 50wx32hx20d. It will be low light, low tech, I'm leaning towards light tanins in the water as has occurred naturally on the first fill here. The terra cotta pieces are tubes for the loaches. I need to find something for the much larger loaches we have as well. The large rocks are fake, same as the backdrop. I can cut openings in them for loach caves, or could take them out. I want to add large river rock around the edges for fry to hang out in the unlikely event they breed.

My main question is how I should plant it? I threw some stuff in from my other tanks for a party. I want to keep and likely add to the Crypt Balanase since it will grow tall. I don't want to do any stem plants, only things that are low maintenance like java fern, buce, and anubia. But I also have very similar plant selections in all my tanks at the moment and would like to create some distinction between them. I'm ok with just a couple types. I'm thinking about keeping some natural leaf/cone content in there. I'm open to rearranging the hardscape. I'm just not feeling inspired on this one. Any suggestions?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

How about some vallisneria for height? The smooth leaves would contrast with the C. balanase.


----------

